# Iai Advice #1 - Hakama Connundrum



## Sukerkin (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't remember if I've ever seen this posted here at MT, so I reckoned I'd take a chance and slip it in (as the Bishop said to the actress ) :

  Correct way for putting on a hakama  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Step into hakama; pull it up to waist level. 
- Drop hakama, turn around and put it on right way 'round. 
- pull it up to waist level again. 
- drop hakama again; step into it again; this time insuring both legs don't go into the same hole. 
- pull it up to waist level again. 
- take the front ties in hand and wrap them around and behind your body. 
- pull up hakama to waist level again. 
-grab ties again. 
-pull hakama up again. Hold it in place with elbow. 
- Grab ties again. hold them with teeth. 
- pull up hakama again. Try to hold it in place by crossing legs in bizarre 'gotta pee' position while trying to grab both front ties with one hand and guide them to teeth. 
- leave ties alone; staple front of hakama to belt. Gingerly take up ties trying not to disturb hakama. 
- apply first aid to small holes in stomach. 
- tuck top of hakama behind belt; grab ties and shove them bodily between belt and gi. 
- wrap ties about a dozen times around body; tie in square knot. 
- retie in square knot. 
- think about joining Boy Scouts to learn how to tie knots. 
- tie in big ol' fashioned granny knot. 
- untie ties in a hurry; take deep breath before passing out. Wait until face goes from blue to pink - or whatever colour it normally is. Retie a little less tight than before. 
- pull up back of hakama, grab ties, pass them between belt and gi. 
- tie back ties in front. There should be about 10 meters of tie left over. 
- Fold left tie in half, then half again, then half again, then half again, then half again, then half again, then half again until it forms a sort of pad 10 centimeters long and about twice that thick. 
- place folded tie horizontally against stomach. 
- take unfolded tie and wrap it around the mass of ties and knots and pads over its entire length until it forms a monstrous bow at your stomach. 
- adjust cardboard bit so it fits snugly against your stomach. 
- look again at carboard bit, then at the hakamas of instructors watching and laughing their heads off. 
- cry. 
- undo hakama, get out and start over.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 11, 2007)

:lfao:Sounds about right, now do you have instructions for folding the hakama?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 11, 2007)

Too funny!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2007)

:lol2::rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 11, 2007)

morph4me said:


> :lfao:Sounds about right, now do you have instructions for folding the hakama?


I'm sure he does but they're so long he'd crash Bob's new server trying to upload them.


----------

